

Choosing between Webkit and Mozilla - hexis
http://chrislord.net/blog/Software/mozilla-is-actually-pretty-good-guys.enlighten

======
blasdel
The comments there do a pretty good job of tearing his "Mozilla is actually
pretty good guys!" argument apart. Camino is the last remaining actively-
developed non-XUL Gecko browser left (it predates FF!), and even they are
pondering a switch to WebKit.

XUL is the only supported way to interface with Mozilla, and it's a monster --
you don't embed a view in your app, you embed your app in XUL!

I had previously written off Clutter as freetard foolishness, but Intel's
Moblin project looks pretty fantastic -- miles better than the ubuntu or nokia
projects, much less the bundled taiwanese crapware.

It might end up being the first XULRunner app that wouldn't be better off as a
mediocre firefox extension.

